# Willard Spur Boat Ramp



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I just got back from a meeting with the Willard/Perry waste treatment plant. On June 11 they are going to begin construction of a waste pipe from the channel that drains Willard Bay into the spur, north to the waste treatment plant. The construction company representative at that meeting said they were required by contract to keep the road open during construction. The construction is planned to be completed by July 30.
By keeping the road open, than means the public boat ramp will also be open.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

If the water level stays up enough for MM's till july 30th. (I highly doubt it will)


----------

